# Deleted



## kath354 (Sep 6, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Mephi (Jun 10, 2015)

Personally, I am really direct. I dont like games. If I'm not being direct then I am unsure and still gathering info.


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

If you're upfront with your interest, I'll be upfront with my disinterest. 

If you're not upfront, then it's a lot harder for me to confront and straight-up reject you. Subtler signs that I don't reciprocate someone's feelings includes reluctance to engage in any physical contact, coldness when they've crossed an arbitrary line, and an unwillingness to initiate meet-ups if there isn't a large group present.


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias (May 10, 2018)

Well I just don't hang out with them period, life is too short to hang out with assholes...Also don't associate with them in any way, even online (though sometimes online if I'm not talking to you, it doesn't always mean I dislike you. Sometimes it means we just haven't interacted yet) ...If I'm forced to work with them, I associate with them just enough to get the job done, nothing more...In short, if I don't like you, you'll know it.


----------



## kath354 (Sep 6, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## INTPortland (Sep 4, 2017)

I was rejected by an ENTP by simply being ignored


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Here's a story about this in one particular context:

If I need to reject someone romantically, but I don't mind having the person in my life, I'll refuse to hug the person, and I'll be physically formal and unaffectionate. I'll shake hands if the person tries to hug me. I do this because I don't want to manipulate their oxytocin levels into a state of affectionate attachment. I'm not being cold, but because I remember how physical affection makes me feel more attached to someone I want, I'm careful. No reason to make it more difficult for the person.

If the person hasn't explicitly said that they're interested, but I've read that in the person's actions, I won't explicitly state, "I'm not interested"--unless the person's actions were so blatant that directness is necessary. Normally, I just mention that I have a crush on some other person, since I always do have a crush on somebody.

I just make sure to convey non-interest in getting into a romantic relationship with the person. If they get it, they won't up the ante. If they do get more direct or aggressive, I do too.


As for rejecting someone in other contexts, that depends. "No, thank you" and "I'm not interested" generally suffice for my needs in that regard.


----------



## stylishb (Dec 20, 2018)

My ENTP friend kept turning down invitations to hang out until the guy gets the clue


----------



## Allin (Dec 9, 2018)

We reject people by rejecting people! Lol

I mean openly with no bs. Kinda like “just to make it clear here, you and me, romantically, it aint gonna happen. At all. Ever. But if you still wanna hang out as friends, totally cool. :tongue:”


----------



## bunnyearslawyer (Jun 9, 2019)

the cold shoulder.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

I got: 

Never going to be friends
Never going to collaborate (I am a scientist in technical field, and ENTP a doctor in a clinical medicine field)
Never going to communicate

+ it was much more elaborate through all the above points Very clear, with explanations what "not ever" means (eg, if I think of something in future - still no).


----------



## kbhtech (Jun 28, 2019)

Just go dominate the shit out of someone that you want! tada--you rejected a lost dog.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

I like to say something like, "No." Then, a split-second later, when I realize that might be taken too personally, I like to add something akin to, "Thank you for asking, though. You made my day," and laugh lightheartedly so that they don't get offended.


----------



## MonarK (Jul 27, 2018)

Leading someone on is the most reprehensible of torture forms. So long as someone makes a direct offer, I can do them the honor of a decline (closure included). If there's a reasonable doubt though, it would be awkward to tell them that I have no interest.


----------



## FueledByEvil (Aug 6, 2015)

I accept who people are and can be. 

They can choose to reject me if they like. I allow for my choice to 
be around people I dont need to explicitly say anything. I just do me.


I am a man of the people but not for the people..
or ...is it .. I am a man for the people not of the people?

Depends on the day I suppose.


----------



## T.K (Jun 28, 2020)

Directly.


----------



## RedBlaur (Apr 3, 2020)

kath354 said:


> How do ENTPs reject someone?



I’m usually forward but when a girl is persistent I hate being rude even though I know I’m generally perceived as an ass but I just can’t handle rejecting someone so I ghost or disappear


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Politely blunt with a witty twist (not really).

Depends entirely on the reason behind the rejection.


----------



## Mark R (Dec 23, 2015)

I think one of ENTP's weaknesses is a desire to have everyone like them and look on the bright side to see other person's potential and seek harmony with child Fe. Dominant Ne can be pretty optimistic. I think ENTPs are the least likely to reject others. I usually just retreat into myself as an NTP when things get socially difficult, but I am pretty likely to come back later and try again to get along. The combination of hero Ne and child Fe (both optimistic functions) creates a unique outlook to others.


----------

